# My other Handsome boy



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Pretty darn happy these days my Walter Grey


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a great picture of Walter. He looks so content. Glad things are going well.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I glad Walter is doing well here days. He is a very kitty!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

My cat is a dilute tabby too. I'm so glad you got Walter's condition stabilized. Cats are so good at hiding their pain, you know they are really feeling it if the are showing any signs of discomfort.


----------

